# The best examples of street art in 2012



## Francis Vineyard (Dec 4, 2013)

Well-thought-out; http://memolition.com/2013/02/02/the-best-examples-of-street-art-in-2012-48-pictures/#!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 4, 2013)

Pretty cool, thanks..........


----------



## ICE (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Francis.  I enjoyed that.  Especially the old fart that's eating a tree.

An amazing feature of this is the scale of some of it.  They can be as big as a house, yet they remain accurate to scale.

I used to say that all talented artists are a touch crazy.  Then I married one.  I'm not allowed to say that anymore.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 4, 2013)

Just cause you married the crazy shouldn't mean you can't say the word "that".

That would be nuts.

Brent


----------



## Alias (Dec 4, 2013)

Some very creative artists, thanks for posting.

Sue


----------



## mmmarvel (Dec 5, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> Thanks Francis.  I enjoyed that.  Especially the old fart that's eating a tree.An amazing feature of this is the scale of some of it.  They can be as big as a house, yet they remain accurate to scale.
> 
> I used to say that all talented artists are a touch crazy.  Then I married one.  I'm not allowed to say that anymore.


The fact she married you said it all - lol.


----------

